# TV SAMSUNG Série D7000 ou D8000 / apple



## Mac Chris (5 Juillet 2011)

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'une TV LED série D8000 de chez Samsung qui est Wifi.
Il existe une fonction "all share", savez vous si il est possible de lire ses video et images sur la TV depuis son mac en wifi.
En gros samsung et apple compatible ou non?
et si oui coment appairer les iAppareil abvec cette TV?
Merci aux connaisseurs.


----------



## brunnno (7 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai aussi une D8000. 
Avec eyetv sur le Mac j'ai accès aux vidéos lues ou enregistrées avec EyeTv. 
Avec AirPlay également (via iPhone) qui diffuse et transforme à la volée. 
Avec Apple TV et le partage iTunes aussi...
 La TV accède aussi sans soucis au disque de la Freebox.


----------



## Mac Chris (7 Juillet 2011)

Merci de ta réponse Brunnno, je crois qu'il va nous falloir rester en contact car nous partageons les points communs suivants : D8000, Mac et iPhone.

Je vais essayer ce soir la méthode Airplay.

Peux tu me dire par exemple comment envoyer mes photos à la volée sur la D8000? Quel menu dois je choisir? Comment procéder?

nota : finalement avec la D8000, l'Apple TV pour diffuser photo, musiques et video ne sert à rien?

Merci de ton retour


----------



## Mac Chris (11 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas en envoyer à la volée mes photos sur mon televisieur.
Comment faire?
Comment appaire t on l'ipad abec le TV?

Merci


----------



## brunnno (11 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai répondu un peu trop vite la dernière fois. 
En fait c'est l'Apple tv qui utilise AirPlay via Mac ou iPhone. 
Sans l'Apple tv il faut effectivement eyeconnect qui tourne sur le Mac pour que la tv le Lise. 
La je suis en vacances je ne peux donc pas t'en dire plus. 
Je vais approfondir ça a mon retour la semaine prochaine


----------



## rizoto (11 Juillet 2011)

Vuze permet "aussi" de streamer du flux video. 

fonctionne très bien (sauf les sous titres) avec ma samsung en filaire


----------



## Mac Chris (11 Juillet 2011)

en ce moment on voit pas mal de pub 'Bouygtel ou SFR" où une personne manipule un ipad et ses photos sont directement envoyées sur la TV.
Ma question est : est ce le nouvel iOS5 qui peut le faire? ou y a t il un apple TV derriere?
Pourtant ma TV Samsung me dit qu'on peut appairer d'autres appareils et acceder à leur contenu.

Je n'y arrive pas on me demande d'appuyer sur une touche que je n'ai ni sur mon iphone, ni sur mon ipad?


----------

